# Halloween Howler at RCE! October 28-29



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

RC Excitment in Fitchburg, Mass will be hosting the first leg of the New England Triple Threat October 28 an 29. 

There is lots of sponsors for this event and plenty of door prizes to give away.

Sponsors like:

Team Associated
Team CRC
Team Losi
Precision Racing Systems
RC4 Less
GQ Product
Darkside Motorsports
Hyperfrom Racing
Source Racing Products
Parma
McMoney Design$
Team Trinity

Great competition! Some of the Northeasts fastest sedan and 12th scale drivers will be there.

Check out www.neicra.com for more information.


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

The First leg of the Triple Threat is less than 2 weeks away!

Head down to RC Excitement this weekend to get some practice in.


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

The Halloween Howler is less than 2 weeks away!

Tons of door prizes to give out and some great competition.

October 28 and 29.......


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Check out www.neicra.com for more information.

RC Excitement has the new race flyer.

Check it out

www.rcexcitement.com


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

This race will be a handout race!

Check www.niecra.com for schedule and race times!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Any set-up tips for 1/12 scale stock? I'm running an older assc.


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry its taken me so long to get back to you.

We run Purple fronts, grey rears. heavy dampener fluid in the dampeners. .020 springs up front.

Are you coming to the Triple Threat race?


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

TTT, please


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

See everyone at the track!


----------

